# Goats milk for chronic pancreatitis?



## jenniferandtonks (Nov 17, 2014)

haven't fed goat's milk to a dog but will be getting goats in february so have been doing research on products that can be made with goat's milk. if you're concerned about the fat content and have a stand mixer, you can use to stand mixer to make butter and then use the leftover liquid from the butter-making process for the dog. any additives to the butter are done after the milk fat is separated from the liquid so that part won't have any extra ingredients. you're just using manual agitation to separate out the fat for the first part of the process. different breeds of goats have different average milk fat content (and individual variation within). milk fat content is something that is measured when a goat owner does milk testing. if you can find local suppliers, they may be able to help match you with the right goat with a lower milk fat volume if you find that is something you need to regulate more carefully.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That sounds promising and very interesting. I'll be looking forward to seeing anything you find out. You might also ask a animal nutritionist or someone similar. You might be able to find out something from Sabine, if you go on the website, Dog food project. She knows a lot about nutrition and fixed up a liver friendly diet for my Dobe... a recipe tailored for him for home cooked food and supplements to help his condition. It really, really helped him. Her consults are about $50...was worth every cent. I'm sorry Max had such a trouble and hopefully he'll level out here. Maybe there's something to it with that goats milk.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Does coconut oil also have medium fatty chains? Someone was talking about that in another post as being beneficial to dogs (and humans).


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Coconut oil has the same properties, there is a science behind the fad

I've thought of consulting a nutritionist, particularly because I make their food anyway. I heard of Sabine, may be well worth 50 dollars.

Jennifer and Tonks- how interesting- raising goats! Somehow I think the fat in goat milk might be OK, I'll have to see.

Maybe We all should start drinking goats milk!


----------



## jenniferandtonks (Nov 17, 2014)

i'd been contemplating getting goats again for awhile to help keep the weeds down in the yard without having to deal with the noise and vibrations from mowing. then, this summer, my new doctor said no more homogenized cow's milk but she wanted it pasteurized, not raw (though, i'm really questioning that after reading the article re: raw goat's milk). she did say that goat's milk would also be okay. the non-homogenized cow stuff is $10/ gallon at the fancy grocery stores. it was too late in the season then to get a doe that would be available right away since breeding season was gearing up. the gal we are getting at least 2 of the goats from uses the same brand of gmo-free feed for her goats that we use for our chickens and love. so, no-brainer to get a nigerian dwarf doe in-milk and we'll know what feed and meds she's getting. of course, you can't have just one so we'll probably get a second doe so we can alternate one kidding in the spring and one kidding in the fall so we have a year-round milk supply. not sure yet whether we'll get another in-milk doe or a kid. as a third, i'll probably get a pygora wether so i can have another kind of hand-spinning fiber to play with. yeah. it will be an adventure of puppy-dog-like antics, weed control, dairy products (butter, cheeses, sour cream, yogurt, etc.) that i know where they come from, and more yarn and maybe even home-made goat's milk soap one day. will probably end up using some of the milk when i get a dog again. seriously thinking about doing raw and/ or home-cooked diet for the dog this time around since i plan to go with a smaller breed and we're starting to raise more of our own food more naturally because of my challenges with eating anything from the grocery store, even the "organic" stuff.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Interesting thread. I don't have any desire to raise my own goat, but just recently decided to give Honest Kitchen's Bloom a try... which is instant goat's milk with probiotics. Wilson is going through a killer growth spurt and he needed more calcium, too. So I figured it was worth a shot. Kind of pricey, but he does like it and if it helps, its worth it. Since I already feed Honest Kitchen it is super easy to just add the packet of Bloom into his meal. Of course, if I had real goat's milk... I could just pour it in, right?


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I think what we and our dogs eat is so important for overall health, and the rise in food allergies and autoimmune disorders in dogs and people might be somewhat related to GMOS, overly processed food, etc. I know when I don't eat right, I don't feel good- and the older I get,the more I need to eat right to feel good. 

I think it's great to raise goats and chickens like some members of the forum do. I wish I had the time, space, and zoning regulations that would support that! It's so interesting. I looked into keeping chickens a while ago and even though our county is still somewhat rural, the township I live in requires a 2 acre parcel, or something like that. We only have a typical suburban 1/2 acre plot. 

I didn't know HK had a goats milk product- that would be good for traveling.


----------

